# Skype-to-Skype blocked on Etisalat?



## nidserz (Sep 23, 2013)

I just tried to log into skype on Etisalat wifi at home and it won't log-in. Was working last week, skype-to-skype. I know using th phone function is blocked, but video calling other skype members worked fine.

However now I can't even log in. I turned on my VPN and I was able to log in easily. I turn it off, I get signed out. I turned off wifi and my cell phone is from du, and I signed in instantly.

Has there been an update and has Skype been blocked? Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## K0sh (Sep 10, 2014)

Working for me, not sure which service provider my LL uses.


----------

